# Am I the only one with nightly drama?



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

http://imgur.com/a/PZwgqPs

1st ping, supposed GH card payment only and no need to place order. Then I get told restaurant doesn't do GH. I tell cashier take the order from my phone app, look at list and ring it up. Then am told some items on order are no longer available. Called support, latter called customer, latter cancelled and I get paid peanuts.
3rd ping, way out of my delivery region, Brown's, low payout, reject.
4th ping, Flips. I accept and attempt to deliver it. GH address and Google Maps pin are the same, customer says "Bucky's Mobil" (gas station) but physical location is a Budget rental and a rundown car repair shop. Called support 2nd time for the night. Customer is unresponsive and I start timer. Cannot get a hold of customer and I take home the fries, gyros and hotdogs. What was with tonight? Seemed like a cluster mess.
How was your Monday night?

That aPizza (Brick's) was due for delivery at 6pm. I got to deliver it at 8pm almost. Customer wasn't nasty, he was congenial. Probably got passed around due to low payout.

Turned out to be a decent night later in the evening.









How was your night @uberboy1212 @Chicago-uber?


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Not too great for me. Pretty steady all day but not enough good orders/tips. Hoping for some late tips on PM orders


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

@Prius13 You forgot the most important part of the story.

How were the free gyros??


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

KevinJohnson said:


> @Prius13 You forgot the most important part of the story.
> 
> How were the free gyros??


Amaze balls. Great gyros from Flips Glen Ellyn Illinois right off Roosevelt.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Prius13 said:


> http://imgur.com/a/PZwgqPs
> 
> 1st ping, supposed GH card payment only and no need to place order. Then I get told restaurant doesn't do GH. I tell cashier take the order from my phone app, look at list and ring it up. Then am told some items on order are no longer available. Called support, latter called customer, latter cancelled and I get paid peanuts.
> 3rd ping, way out of my delivery region, Brown's, low payout, reject.
> ...


 Drama is a daily occurance. We all deal with it on a daily basis.


----------

